# Etherlords 2



## Xarithas (10. Juni 2013)

Hallöchen,

hatte mal wieder Bock und hab mein altes Etherlords 2 ausgegraben.

Da ich nun älter und auch hartnäckiger bin, was schwere Kämpfe angeht, hab ich kurzerhand das Spiel auf den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad gestellt.

Vitali ging gut, Chaos ging gut (Syntheten wollte ich erst mal nicht), aber bei den Kineten hänge ich beim 4. Kampf fest (Pteros).

Damit ihr mich richtig versteht, ich bin wirklich hartnäckig und es gab auch bei den Chaoten oder Vitali durchaus Kämpfe, die ich 15-30 mal neu gestartet habe, aber bei diesem Kampf mit den Kineten bin ich so dermaßen chancenlos, dass ich mich frage, ob der überhaupt schaffbar ist.

Ich finde nirgends im Internet einen Lösungshinweis, die Walkthroughs auf Youtube sind für die Kineten nur auf Leicht oder auf Schwer nicht vorhanden.


Zockt das Spiel noch jemand?
Wäre schön, mal jemanden zum fachsimpeln zu haben.

Gruß

Xari


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juni 2013)

Das Spiel hatte ich doch glatt wieder vergessen. Das muss ich gleich mal installieren. *g*


----------



## Xarithas (10. Juni 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!

Habs unmittelbar nach dem Kampf noch mal probiert und geschickt die Dummheit des Computers ausgenutzt


----------

